# homemade humidifier (test)



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 6, 2012)

put a little bit of bread in a bag with cookies and the cookies will stay soft for weeks. regular white sliced bread you buy at a supermarket is 50% water. when a piece is placed in a bag with cookies. the water in the bread will evaporate, and the cookies will aborb it to keep them soft.

1 small piece of 1 slice of bread will keep a hole large freezer bag of cookies soft for atleast 1 week.

i got to thinking. those of us growing in smaller rooms with really low humidity might benefit from this.

so i'm going to hang a whole loaf in a 3x3 room with a hydrometer and see how long it lasts or if it even works. i will report back the results to see if its cost effective.

might be a solution for people on a budget.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 6, 2012)

Might also be introducin mold spores to yur room as well pilgrem and ifin not well I guess yual got emergancy fixens for those after smoke snack attacks 

Good luck with yur experimentin pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2012)

I, too am battling low humidity.  While I love DIY ideas, I'm not sure that this is one that will work.  Even if a loaf of bread is 50% water, a 1 lb loaf will only have 8 ozs of moisture.  A grow room is not a sealed bag of cookies--it is a space with an incredible heat source and a breeze blowing all the time.  Look at it this way--I use wet (fresh) bud to rehydrate bud that gets too dry.  It is about the same with the bread as with the bud in that it only takes a very small amount to rehydrate.  I can put a small nug about the size of a quarter into a gallon mason jar and everything is nice and hydrated again.  It only works because the cookies and the gal jar with the dry nugs are sealed.  I am guessing that a loaf of bread will dry out completely in a matter of hours.  I really think that you would be just as well off or maybe better using sponges or standing water.  

Even in my 2 x 4 space, 4 vegging plants in 3 gal pots under 400W of HPS (have the 600 turned down because of heat and humidity) are sucking up almost a gal of water a day.  They are watered with about 1/2 to 3/4 gal til run off and another quart or so is put into the overflow trays.  Rarely do I have standing water 12 hours later.  I worry about bugs just with standing water around, but would worry more if I had food stuffs in my grow space.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just wondering? I veg in 18-24% humidity without issue, is low humidity causing you guys issues?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 6, 2012)

Its just my ways but I run 50-60 in my room constant from veg to finish never had problem I do try and run at 50% is were I aim to be but it does spike to 60 time and gain. Good luck yur grows pilgrems

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine is getting down to 10% sometimes and that together with heat is an issue for me.  I would be thrilled with 24% right now....


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 6, 2012)

10% be mighty dry I reckon thats fur sure. How have yual been doin tryin to bring it up THG i knows yual been askin in other threads. Yual havin any success in raisin it?

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 7, 2012)

ahh i didn't take into account all the air exchange that happens...ohh well.


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 7, 2012)

mold will thrive


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 7, 2012)

honestly i wasn't too worried about mold, this would have been an application for people who had very low humidity, like thg. the bread will dry out before it ever molds.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 8, 2012)

Probably right but still gots to wonder what else yual be attracten me personaly I leave food on the table in me kitchen and plants on me table in me grow room.

BWD


----------

